# Funny



## Master of maps (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anybody noticed that on page 352, there is a spelling mistake, near the bottom of the page. they spelt "when" as "whne"....
at least in my addition of the book.....
lol


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 28, 2008)

Three tiny pieces of advice:

1. The spelling error is also in my edition of the book, but it would be a good idea to specify what your edition is or, even better, post a short quotation like this:



> _Of the Rings of Power and the Third Age_
> There now he brooded in the dark, until he had wrought for himself a new shape; and it was terrible, for his fair semblance had departed for ever whne he was cast into the abyss at the drowning of Númenor.



2. You might want to make your thread titles more descriptive, so that members can see at once whether they are interested in the topic or not, and something called "A funny spelling error" also makes it easier to find.

3. There is a spelling error in your "Location".


----------



## Master of maps (Apr 29, 2008)

1. I didnt write the word "location" in my post.
2. i may have typed the wrong location of where it is on the page, but thats not a spelling error.
3.we still may have a different addition, depending on the competence of the editor. What year was your's published?
4.Though the heading on my post wasnt very descriptive, you still posted a reply in this thread, therefore, regardless of the descriptiveness of the heading, peole will still post on here every now and then anyway. And when it comes to them knowing if they're interested or not, its not exactly hard to click the "back" button.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there nothing else to debate? Errors in the books? Honestly...


----------



## Master of maps (Apr 30, 2008)

topics here are getting a bit like- as bilbo said- butter scraped over to much bread.

Many subjects are being repeated over and over again, and new ones are few and far between...... so the answer to your question is no.
Theres nothing better to debate.


----------

